# Légylárvazsírt kaptak vaj helyett



## csigafi (2020 Március 9)

Szinte minden háztartásban fellelhető a vaj, amelyet felhasználhatunk étkezéseink során sokféleképpen, akár közvetlenül fogyasztva, akár sütemények alapanyagaként. Egészséges, sok felhasználási módot rejt magában és már jól ismert, Belgiumban mégis arra a döntésre jutottak a kutatók, hogy akár más módon is elő lehetne állítani a terméket, ezzel csökkentve az ökológiai lábnyom mértékét. Erre pedig megoldásként a rovarok szolgáltak.






A rovarokat a keleti országokban már évszázadok óta fogyasztják. (Fotó: Pixabay, Satyaprem)

A belgiumi Genti Egyetem kutatói azzal kísérleteztek, hogy vajon a rovarokból kinyert zsír, egész pontosan a katonalégy lárvájának zsírja helyettesítheti-e a mindenki által ismert vajat. A választás azért épp a rovarokra esett, mert ezek ökológiai lábnyoma elenyésző azon állatokéhoz képest, amelyek élelmiszerforrásként szolgálnak az emberek számára. Így úgynevezett vakkóstolásokat szerveztek, ahol háromféleképen elkészített ételt kellett kóstolniuk a jelentkezőknek. Az első tányéron teljes mértékben vajból készült étel volt, ezt követte a negyed részben rovarzsírral készült étel tányérja, a kóstolást pedig a félig rovarzsírral, félig szokásos vajjal készült étel zárta. Az eredmények alapján pedig a kutatásban résztvevők nem vettek észre különbséget az ételek között, mindhárom esetben ugyanolyan finomnak találták azokat.

Ez pedig arra enged következtetni, hogy a jövőben számíthatunk arra, hogy a boltok polcain is szembetalálkozhatunk rovarokból készült zsírral, hiszen mindamellett, hogy az íztesztelők nem vették észre a cserét, és valójában ízlett nekik a termék, a rovarzsír még egészségesebb is a lecserélni kívánt hagyományos vajnál a kutatók állítása szerint.

*Miért lehet egészségesebb?*

A kutatást végző Daylan Tzompa-Sosa elmondása alapján a rovarzsír más típust képvisel, mint a vaj, valamint laurinsav tartalmának köszönhetően javíthatja is az ember egészségét. A laurinsav képes különböző baktériumokat, vírusokat és akár gombákat is eltávolítani az emberi szervezetből, antibakteriális, antimikrobiális és gombaölő hatásának köszönhetően. Ezen jótékony hatásain kívül pedig könnyebben képes lebontani az emberi szervezet, mint a hagyományos vajat.

Ezen kívül persze a környezetre gyakorolt hatása sem elhanyagolható, hiszen Európában is nagy mennyiségű rovar él, így a szállítás által létrejövő környezetterhelés csökken.

Forrás:[HIDE]https://www.magro.hu/agrarhirek/legylarvazsirt-kaptak-vaj-helyett/?source=related&medium=www.magro.hu&campaign=widget-3857784[/HIDE]


----------



## LKS38 (2020 Május 9)

Csak pár kérdés merül fel bennem (persze ez ízlés kérdése):
-Tudatták a kóstolásban résztvevőkkel, hogy a katonalegyek lárvaiból készült zsiradékot ették?
- A tejért, vajért nem kell elpusztítani az állatot. A légy lárvák tömegét viszont igen.
- Európában az utóbbi években jelentős mértékben csökkent a rovarok biomassza tömege a természetes élőhelyek csökkenése és a rovarirtó szerek használata miatt. (Persze ezeket ezért tenyésztették.)


----------



## pellekriszta (2020 Június 29)

LKS38 írta:


> Csak pár kérdés merül fel bennem (persze ez ízlés kérdése):
> -Tudatták a kóstolásban résztvevőkkel, hogy a katonalegyek lárvaiból készült zsiradékot ették?
> - A tejért, vajért nem kell elpusztítani az állatot. A légy lárvák tömegét viszont igen.
> - Európában az utóbbi években jelentős mértékben csökkent a rovarok biomassza tömege a természetes élőhelyek csökkenése és a rovarirtó szerek használata miatt. (Persze ezeket ezért tenyésztették.)


A szarvasmarhát etetni, itatni kell azért, hogy tejet termeljen. Lélegzik, anyagcseréje van stb. Gondolom, ezt kell összevetni a katonalégy létezésének ökológiai lábnyomával. 
Mondjuk, ha én tudnám, éppen mit eszek, inkább nm ennék ilyet.... Nyilván, szokás kérdése. Nálunk nem divat a rovarevés


----------



## YVS (2021 Március 28)

Keszultek szamitasok arrol, hogy ha tobb milliard embert atallitanak mondjuk a "legyvaj"-ra, mekkora biologiai labnyomot hagy maga mogott az ezt, ekkora mennyisegben eloallito ipar?


----------



## B_Tibor (2021 Április 13)

YVS írta:


> Keszultek szamitasok arrol, hogy ha tobb milliard embert atallitanak mondjuk a "legyvaj"-ra, mekkora biologiai labnyomot hagy maga mogott az ezt, ekkora mennyisegben eloallito ipar?


biztos készült, szerintem 5-10 perc kereséssel rá is lehet lelni a neten, a cikk csak annyi ír "A választás azért épp a rovarokra esett, mert ezek ökológiai lábnyoma elenyésző azon állatokéhoz képest, amelyek élelmiszerforrásként szolgálnak az emberek számára. "
Ez logikus is tekintve a különböző rovarok életciklusának gyorsaságát a marháéhoz viszonyítva, mennyivel egyszerűbb, igénytelenebb táplálékkal beéri, és maga a tartása se lehet túl energiaigényes. Hogy a "töredékrésze" mit jelent nem tudom,10-ed rész, 100-ad rész v. még kisebb


----------

